# Installing Phplist



## pavansut (Apr 21, 2006)

Hi: 
I am trying to install phplist locally on my ibook. I installed mysql database, and it is working fine.  I created a new user in mysql, and a new database.  
PHP is working fine too.  

To install phplist, I moved the folder into the /sites folder.  I have to put in the database information in the config.php file.  Here is what I have done so far (where xxxx represent the values I have put in):  


> # what is your Mysql database server
> $database_host = "xxxx@localhost";
> 
> # what is the name of the database we are using
> ...



But I am doing something wrong, because I get an error 


> Cannot connect to database, please check your configuration



Can any one suggest what I might be doing wrong here?

Appreciate your help.

Sunil


----------



## billbaloney (Apr 21, 2006)

Your database should be "localhost", meaning you.  If you still have problems, try specifying your user as just "username", not "username@localhost".  In the abstract they're the same thing, but it all depends on how the DB script assembles its connection string.


----------



## pavansut (Jul 23, 2006)

Hi Bill, thanks for your suggestions, but they did not work.  user is "root" and either "root" or "root@localhost" doesn't seem to work.


----------



## HateEternal (Jul 24, 2006)

your database should be whatever the database you created is called, but your hostname should be just localhost and your username should just be your username. No @ needed.

For example:

```
# what is your Mysql database server
$database_host = "localhost";

# what is the name of the database we are using
$database_name = "mynewdb";

# who do we log in as?
$database_user = "db_user";

# and what password do we use
$database_password = 'user_passwd';

# if you change the path to the PHPlist system, make the change here as well
# path should be relative to the root directory of your webserver (document root)
# you cannot actually change the "admin", but you can change the "lists"
$pageroot = 'localhost/~xxxx/mailinglist';
$adminpages = '/lists/admin';
```


----------



## pavansut (Jul 24, 2006)

Hi, did all of that, and it seems  all is working fine - except, no email message are being received.  But PHPlist seems to idndicate that the messages are indeed going out, so don;t know what is going on.  

If any one succeeds in installing phplist locally, I wuld be interested in knowing about it.


----------



## billbaloney (Jul 25, 2006)

If you've gotten to the point where the script is sending messages, then you've made it to the world of potential email problems.  We'd need much more detail to help you at this point.

How many messages are going out?  Have you checked whether recipients are getting the messages block by a spam filter?  Have you looked at your own mail log for clues (/var/log/mail.log)?  Is the mailer sending through your local sendmail, or using SMTP?

You may want to browse the PHPList forums for more information and advice.


----------



## Captain Code (Jul 26, 2006)

I had a weird thing where localhost would resolve as an IPv6 address and not IPv4 so Wordpress would not work.  I changed localhost to the loopback IP of 127.0.0.1 and it worked.  So you might have the same problem.


----------

